# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة الدينية > المكتبة الاسلامية >  كتاب زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد

## شذى البنفسج

كتاب : زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد 




تأليف: الإمام شمس الدين أبي عبد الله بن قيم الجوزية 







موضوع: الفقه وأصوله - السيرة والتاريخ 




نبذة: كتاب زاد المعاد لصاحبه ابن القيم الذي اشتهر بفهمه العميق ودقة صياغة عباراته فجمع في كتابه هذا نتفًا من الآداب, وذكر فيه سيرة خير العباد صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزواته وحياته وبين هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم في معيشته وعباداته ومعاملته لأصحابه وأعدائه. فصار بذلك زادًا للسالكين ومنارة للحائرين وهاديًا للمقتفين أثر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. وصدق من قال: لا يخلو بيت من زاد، والبيت الذي خلى من الزاد لبيت فقير. 



للتحميل :


زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62): كتاب رائع ومن اروع الكتب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

تحدث هذا الكتاب عن :
نسب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،مولده ونشأته صلى الله عليه وسلم و مراتب الوحي للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
ختان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم....
اليوم ذكرتني بكتب زمان شفتها شذى  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
يسلمو فعلا انك رائعه

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> كتاب رائع ومن اروع الكتب


 
هلا عبادة .. :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> تحدث هذا الكتاب عن :
> نسب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،مولده ونشأته صلى الله عليه وسلم و مراتب الوحي للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
> ختان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم....
> اليوم ذكرتني بكتب زمان شفتها شذى 
> يسلمو فعلا انك رائعه


 
هلا مها منورة ..
كتب رائعة لازم الكل يقرأها ويستفيد ..

----------

